# Older Toro powermax big frame engine baffle upgrade



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Here is an upgrade people may like. This upgrade will stop the annoying drive slow down/ stopping when doing wet snow or anytime the snow melts down from the motor and gets the drive plate wet. We have been putting the engine baffle plate that comes on newer HD model powermaxs on older models big frames that didn't have it. The part # is 117-6022-01 it comes with predrilled mounting holes for briggs and loncin. The front most holes fit on the tecumseh bolt pattern but they are to far forward so the plate sits back to much. On the 828 in the pictures I had to drill the holes back 1 and 3/8 inch. That moved the plate to fit under the covers. The plate will stick over the front of the frame and almost hit the drive belt pulley idler arm you will want to pick the pulley up and rest the end of the pulley bolt on the plate before putting the motor down. If you try this measure everything yourself there is way too many bolt patterns to say this spacing works on all. Drill the holes a bit oversized so you can fine tune the fit.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Is this 'wet friction plate due to snow melt' just a problem with older HD frames or does it also happen with the regular PowerMax models?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

barney said:


> Is this 'wet friction plate due to snow melt' just a problem with older HD frames or does it also happen with the regular PowerMax models?


Its for the big frame ones. The smaller ones are sealed better than the old big frame setup.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Thanks for this useful post 

.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya know if I had this on my machine BEFORE I got oil all over it, I wouldn't have had the problem with my friction wheel getting greased up!! See my thread "are you kidding me".


----------

